# Dubia Roach Breeding Questions (Not Basic)



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

Just seperated one of my females as she has a large magot like structure comming out her abdomen. i can only assume this is her egg sack which she will take back into her body soon ..................... or is it?

do roaches have conventional breeding or are they like scorps?

also what is the "recharge" time of female roaches? is it as simple as born,pregnant,repeat or what?

cheers guys


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

dubia roaches incubate their eggs inside them and then give birth to live young. have no idea what this sack would be unless she became stressed and tried to dump her eggs which ive heard they can do.
im pretty new to roach breeding myself so hopefully somebody else can help more.


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> dubia roaches incubate their eggs inside them and then give birth to live young. have no idea what this sack would be unless she became stressed and tried to dump her eggs which ive heard they can do.
> im pretty new to roach breeding myself so hopefully somebody else can help more.


well she has been at it for 5 hour now so if shes dumping them she aint making a good getaway lol.

ive heard they produce the egg, expell it then retract it into a specialy adapted womb inside there body till the eggs hatch , giving them a pseudo live birth


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

ok im not gonna pretend i know much but ive seen this "sack" thing coming out of a few of my roaches and empty "dumped" sacks, im fairly sure that the babies dont come from them i think they are infertile eggs or eggs dumped because of stress


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

well just checked on her and shes completely retracted the "pod"

looks like this was an egg sac. anyone got any more ideas?

got some good pics if anyone is interested


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

I believe they do this to cool them. Do not disturb them as they will drop them, and they will dry up and die.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

sounds like what my hissers do, one of my hissers got 'it' stuck out though and she died shortly after, so sound all good it been taken back in.
it can't be anything but eggs methinks
x


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Have a look at this thread...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/223767-roaches-what-heck.html

Maybe be of some help


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

thought i was right lol.

any takers on my other question?


----------



## blatta (May 21, 2008)

Certainly sounds like an ootheca. I think it might have something to do with the formation of the packet when it is visible, then it retracts it into the brood pouch for inclubation. This is the same for many of the commonly bred species, Blaberus, Lobsters, Hissers, surinam roach etc, but not the turkistan roaches, and many of the familiar pest roaches. These deposit or just hang onto their ootheca.

You should post the pics if theyre good...

As to the interval between the brood hatching and the formation of the next ootheca, I have no idea. According to www.herpshop.com.au , for lobster roaches, the average incubation time for an ootheca is 36 days, while the average interval between clutches is from 40 days (between 1st and 2nd) and 99 days (between 7th and 8th brood). Dubia are going to take a little longer, but it will probably be from a week or so after the brood hatching to the next ootheca to form, or if the adult female is old, it may take many weeks.


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

NXSmiggy said:


> ive heard they produce the egg, expell it then retract it into a specialy adapted womb inside there body till the eggs hatch , giving them a pseudo live birth


Yeah, thats right its normal for roachs to do this. Its weird watchin them do it. Looks great on hissers, hoping to get some pics next time i see it happening.


----------

